# Hi everyone, looking to start up a coffee van



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi, I run a web design company and ive bought a little electric van to advertise on, but I have been thinking to sell coffee out of the back of the van when the web design work is quiet.

Joe


----------



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

So any advice or tips on running a coffee van will be appreciated, including tips on what equipment to buy and if anyone knows of bargain equipment available...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I can't give you any advice about kit - the only thing that occurs to me is that you're going to have to suss out where's the best place to get your target market. I work as a designer in London and there's a street near St James's Park that has a lunchtime market where you can get burritos, rotisserie chicken etc etc, (yeah I'm a bit of a foodie too) and this really draws a crowd. There's a van/stall there that does 'proper' coffee and seems to do quite well. Also a coffee truck outside Kentish Town tube station. But I imagine you've got to find somewhere similar in your area, where people are likely to want a coffee on the way to work, or at lunchtime. Somewhere with plenty of office bods and commuters. Not sure if your local train station already has something? No doubt you'd need some sort of street trading licence too. And public liability insurance in case you ever sell some coffee to an American who doesn't realise coffee is hot&#8230;


----------



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes, im busy researching what equipment to buy at the moment, then once ive got that I will try out different pitches etc...


----------

